

Show HN:  Weekend project TieMonster.com - consultutah
http://tiemonster.com

======
consultutah
I know that 1/2 or you are watching the super bowl, 1/2 are watching the super
bowl ads, and the other 1/2 are avoiding all tv right now. ;-)

But I thought I'd show you what I worked on this weekend. It's not exactly
your average startup, though similar ideas have popped up from time to time on
HN. What do you think?

~~~
veb
I think it's awesome! Alas, I want an HackerNews tie.

~~~
consultutah
I could probably get one made... Is there a semi-official logo? I know it
would be of limited interest, but it might make sense in the long tail...

